# Curtiss Xf-llC-2



## cheryypicss (Dec 9, 2009)

My name is daniel cherry.I am researching this book i found years ago believe it or not on the roadside in the trash.I was wondering if anyone may lnow anything about this plane.I live near Buffalo in batavia NY.Home of the Batavia Downs horsetrack.The book says Curtiss Buffalo NY.These are blueprints i will try an put a link on here.Please contact me at [email protected] if you have any info.Thanks alot have a nice day..dan

12-9-09 Usnavyxf-llc-2 hanbook of instructions c cherry picss 09 002 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Danial, the faster you can post more pics, the more we'd be able to help.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, and make sure the stove eye is not on! 

Derek

Wee-Hee! I'm thrilled that I might be the first one to jump in with a little information! (I probably should get out more)
http://www.aviastar.org/air/usa/curtiss_goshawk.php

Pasted from this same site;
On 16 April 1932, the US Navy ordered two prototypes of a new shipboard fighter under the designations XF11C-1 and XF11C-2, the former with a 600hp Wright R-1510-98 two-row radial and the latter with a 700hp Wright R-1820-78 single-row radial. The latter was, in fact, a company demonstrator which had been flying for some time and was of mixed construction (fabriccovered wooden wings and fabric-covered metal fuselage and tail surfaces), whereas the XF11C-1, which utilised the wings of the YP-23, was of fabric-covered all-metal construction and was delivered in September 1932. The R-1820-78 Cyclone and mixed structure of the XF11C-2 found favour with the US Navy, and, on 18 October 1932, a production order was placed for 28 F11C-2s, deliveries of which began in February 1933 and were completed in the following May. The fourth aircraft on the contract was completed with a manually-retractable undercarriage as the XF11C-3, subsequently being redesignated XBF2C-1 with adoption of the "bomber-fighter" category in March 1934. Simultaneously, the F11C-2s were redesignated as BFC-2s. Armament comprised two 7.62mm Browning machine guns and a single bomb of up to 227kg or four 51kg bombs could be carried. The BFC-2 remained in US Navy service until 1938. 

Later,
Derek


----------



## otftch (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of photos.It is interseting to note that these planes were some of the ones that indirectly led to the design of the Stuka after a German delagation watched a US Navy dive bombing display.These were the last of the Curtiss "hawk" fighter bomber biplanes in thier BFC variants.The BFC is the plane to the right in the last photo.
Ed


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually the plane is the F11c-2 "Goshawk". Quite the airplane, in it's time...

Charles


----------



## cheryypicss (Dec 10, 2009)

8) thank you all so much for the quick replies.I researched last night till 5 am today.I was shocked to see a video on you tube of germans, flying the curtiss aeroplane.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NUqZhqrqcU_

I also found that the planes were on the USS Saratoga cv3 whatever that means.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_uwg9PeGUE_

There's a video of the saratoga in the ocean.Its real creepy but cool.Ive had fun researching and learning about the goshawk bfc2.During my hours of research until i was cross eyed from reading,i found that somewhere there was a secret factory.I wonder if it may have been here in batavia ny.I have heard stories from old timers here who know way more than i,that they did make things for the war at the massy fergusun plant here in batavia ny on harvester avenue.Its called the harvester industrial center now.I really wonder how dod someone get this book of plans with all the blueprints??Were they supposed to bring it home?Wasn't it top secret?Are there many or any of these blueprints in existence?Is it valuable?I know to me it is so cool to own it.I think im getting the crosseyed computer vision again.Mabe the smithsonian could tell me more.I know the book is fully in tact.It looks like it has oil on it from people using it.I need to write down some of the draftman engineers names.I noticed there are numerous names in it.So tiny you need a magnifying glass and my reading glasses to see them.There is one really big blueprint i could not open cause im afraid ill rip it.Its funny i was researching tonight after my boys went to sleep and i found this again lol.....I'm pretty stubborn so im not done yet am i??Thanks to you all again and happy holidays...dan nad boys

ha coffee kicked in..Blizzard kicked in here an the boys were off school.Thanks for the quick reply..derek

And wonder who that guy William Crosswell is?I know they tested planes near here in buffalo.Id like to see a video of Americans flying it.I had that pic for a screensaver.

Derek i also found this.It looks like bfc2goshhawks.

http://www.cv6.org/noumea/default.asp?uri=detail/barr-img-221&ref=Enterprise+CV-6


----------

